

Effects of Sexual Activity on Beard Growth in Man: letters to Nature (1970) - frozenport
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v226/n5248/abs/226869a0.html

======
dang
To judge by
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v226/n5248/pdf/226869a0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v226/n5248/pdf/226869a0.pdf),
this article is unavailable. Am I missing something?

~~~
plorg
It's showing up for me: Imgur mirror for the non-academic (it's two scanned
pages): [http://imgur.com/a/oE0jX#I3o57rh](http://imgur.com/a/oE0jX#I3o57rh)

------
frozenport
_The identity of the author of this communication has been suppressed for
reasons which may be self-evident, but the author, whose work has been vouched
for by a colleague, has answered a number of questions raise by a referee._

